# Woodwhisperer pancake



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

This will be posted on ebay, right?


----------



## deeman (Dec 19, 2009)

I think your lathe is cutting out of round


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Kinda looks like Alfred Hitchcock instead….............................


----------



## nanoman (Jun 19, 2009)

With a bit of polyurathane, it might be a tasty delight that lasts and lasts and lasts.


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

hmmm, old man of the pancake?


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Oh yea-- it's looks more like"The Creature from the Black Lagoon".... any of you old enough to remember that flick from the 50's? Also-- some alien from another flick I've seen, but can't remember the name of it….lol


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

mmm, maybe Hitchcock? maybe the creature?
The first thing that popped into my mind was Marc's logo. Let's hope you're not suggesting that he looks like Hitchock or the creature from the black lagoon. You decide


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Yin yang pancake?


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

HA HA HA HA I really like you guys and gals!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I think it's closer to hitchcock alright,I wonder if he was related to WILD BILL.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey---- wasn't that dude in Star Wars? I think I have an uncle that looks like this pancake…. both ugly.


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

This is what I meant…


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

I figured that's the one you meant. It collapsed in 2003, didn't it, so maybe it does looks like it now?
I remember driving past it when I was young on our yearly pilgrimage from Quebec to Old Orchard Beach, Maine.
Here's what it looks like now superimposed with 'the old man'


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

Yes, It did fall… I spent many a summer vacations either driving past it or visiting it… I'm not sure what NH is planning to do to commemorate it but I think they are planning something… a bronze replica or something…


----------

